

The Geopolitics of Internet Infrastructure - timanglade
http://www.renesys.com/tech/presentations/pdf/GeopoliticsOfInternetInfrastructure.pdf

======
timanglade
Video of the talk available here:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xx13GO2kJU0#t=2m18s>

